# Aging.



## Joe Btfsplk (Jul 28, 2010)

Look at the black and white photo. Upper right corner.

Second shot. Same guy forty years later. Polka band. Can you pick him out? 





This is what you have to look forward to.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 28, 2010)

I will never be in a polka band, never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macks (Jul 28, 2010)

Haha, if I am in a polka band and look as healthy as any of those dudes when I'm 50-60 I will consider myself lucky. And hanging out with a babe like that! Scoreeee!


----------



## finn (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I'd be thrilled, too. I mean I never expected to live this long, let alone beyond 50, and if I find myself in a polka band, that means I've picked up some music skills!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 30, 2010)

die fast live young dude, scum fuck.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont see it... hmmmm


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jul 30, 2010)

hmm if im in a polka band with a hot babe i dont think that would be such a bad ending to my life? except maybe the polka music part> can this please be a folk band ? haha


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Jul 30, 2010)

Polka and concertina music can be lively. Over and over again it gets to be too much.


----------

